# Can Hediges get "ingrown quills" ??



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

So.... here is my question. I gave Roxie a bath last night. I usually just do her feetsies, but she really had an odor, so I did a whole bath. She's never had a full bath before. I might add, she kind of liked being under the faucet with the water running down her back when I rinsed her. It was soooo cute. Anyhow.... So when I was drying her, there was one spot where it looked like a sore, tiny, and it had just a hint of yellow drainage that wiped away and did not return. It was kind of sticky. Not thin, like puss maybe? But under the skin I think I could see a quill? Is it possible she has an ingrown quill, like people can get an ingrown hair? She did not fuss too much when I tried to get a closer look, but now I can't find the spot at all. I've noticed recently I am seeing approx 5-7-10 quills a day in her cage on her fleece, or when I pick her up I get 1 that falls out. Is this anything to worry about?

Mite question. I've read a lot about mites. This hedgie has grown up with corn cob bedding. I recently made the switch to fleece after I found this wonderful website. Love the fleece! Much easier, and quieter. But anyhow, is it possible to get mites from non wood type items, like the corn cob? Because she's never been exposed to any wood items since I've had her.

Below is the standard health questions you like answered:

How old is your hedgehog? Roxie is 2 years and 1 month old
- How long have you owned your hedgehog? IIve had her since Dec of 2009
- Has there been any changes in the 2-3 weeks prior to the symptoms starting, such as, you on vacation, hedgie cared for by someone else, new cage, different cage location etc No changes
- What is the temperature of the hedgehogs cage? 72-75 degrees always
- What is the lighting schedule? 8am-9pm

Please add dates that symptoms occurred such as, Aug 11 green poop. August 13 diarrhea plus vomiting Just noticed it last night

Weight
Do you weigh regularly? If so, how much has hedgie lost or gained over X number of days.
I do not weigh daily (bad hedgie Mom...) but she is approx 375 grams

Poop
-normal size and texture, soft but formed. 

Urine
Her Normal from what I can tell

Nose
 Nose is wet as usual. No licking or different behavior 

Breathing
Normal

Eating
Eating is normal. No change in diet, no new foods, no change in water intake. 

Skin
Scratching - Never have I see her scratch
Dry skin - On occasion she will have some loose white flakes, but only noted on a black tee shirt. Not all the time either. I don't bathe her often. Just feetsies get washed at least every other day
Sores - One sore, no quill noted to that area, but looks like it is under the skin. Saw a small spot that had some drainage, but it wiped away and have not see it since. size, location, scabbed or raw
Rash -None
Quills - Minor quill loss. Maybe 5-7 a day at the MOST

Vomiting 
Nope
Activity
Normal

Meds
None, ever


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if they can get mites from corn cob bedding, but they can definitely get ingrown quills. Lily's had two, both in the past few months. Both were removed by the vet, though watching them do it, I think I could probably do it myself? But I feel better letting them do it. :lol: One of her quills was pretty easy to get, most of it was outside the skin and it pulled right out. The second one was a bit more buried in the skin, but her vet was still able to get it out pretty easily, with not a lot of fuss from Lily. The second one bled a bit after he got it out, the first had been there long enough that there wasn't any bleeding. Both times I put regular Neosporin on the holes for a night or two afterwards. If it looks like Roxie's quill is under the skin, personally I'd take her to the vet and have them take a look and take it out, just to be safe. That is, if you do manage to find it again! Those little buggers always seem to disappear just when you want to point them out to the vet. "No, it really was there, I swear I'm not seeing things!" :lol:


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

When a quil is in grown with pus around it take twezers it will come fit out ones you pull on it a little. Also that will slow it to dran. Keep an eye on it after that if it gets worse vet visit is a must


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

anything that is stored in a warehouse has a potential for mite infestation as the wood shavings and whatnot are stored right next to everything else and it doesn't take much for them to slip inside of a bag of something else. not a bad idea to clean the cage and surroundings really well and give the hedgie a dose of revolution just to make sure.


----------

